
How I Lost Nearly 200 BTC trading this past month - bitoneill
https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/7s8umm/how_i_lost_nearly_200_btc_trading_this_past_month/
======
sharemywin
Got to give him credit a lessor man would have probably walked away after the
first 150 BTC loss.

------
sna1l
Knew immediately that leverage and margin calls would be involved.

~~~
sharemywin
They probably couldn't have gotten to 200 BTC without leverage and margin.

